# Been thinking about a S&W MP .40 cal....any thoughts?



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Like the title says I am thinking about this as a new addition to my small collection. Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions? I like the feel of this gun over Glock.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I've been wanting to get one ever since I shot everything I was aiming at with my friends M&P 40 at the range. went up to the local gun shop couple months back to pick one up and bought a Arsenal sgl-20 instead. but hey tax time is right around the corner and who pays bills anyway!?!?!?!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

have 2 m&p 40 compact real nice gun and smith dropped the price in the last few months was 719.00 retail. probably 5 and change now. i live in mass where laws are weird and smith makes that gun with a 10 pd trigger for mass and a 6.5 pd trigger for everyone else. the ones with the ten pd triggers have been showing up in different states. you can ckeck it out at smiths web site by the sku number. i also have a glock 27 and its a toss up which one is better.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty good gun, lots of l&e agencies are trading over to them


----------



## n8ies (Dec 23, 2011)

I like mine better than the Glock. the compact would be a great ccw choice. I have a compact 45 that is a great shooter and is very accurate. There are some really nice plastic 40 cal Sig police trade ins out there for $325 - $345 that I think are a better gun and much easer to shoot accurately. I got one from Summit gun broker and am thinking about getting another.

tom


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I really liked the one I held at my favorite gun store. I liked the fit of the handle better than my G27. Thinking about trading my SW Model 36 for one. How close of a trade do you think I could get?


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Do not tade if ya dont have to ........ always add ..... lol


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

I just picked one up a month ago that I orderd from Buds Gun Shop online (have to have it shipped to a local FFL). I got the M&P Pro Series .40 4.25" barrel Model #178036. Came with night sights and a tuned trigger (around 4 to 4.5#). Fits my hand perfect and has the 3 interchagable grip pads. I seem to like the medium size so far. Very good shooter so far. Have only pushed about 600 rounds of WWB 165 grain so far with no issues. I am planning to order the 357sig drop in barrel from Stormlake soon. Two guns from one!! You have to find what you like best. It may not be the M&P?? But I recommend it!! Dont hurry and find what you like. I agree with JerryMac, dont trade unless last resort. Keep all your guns as always down the road you as all say - "Man, I sure wish I still had that gun".

"..no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. You won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country." General George S. Patton


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a S&W M&P Pro in 9mm.










I put a Apex Trigger kit in it and it is amazingly accurate.

Many thumbs up to the M&P guns - IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

dondavis3 said:


> I bought a S&W M&P Pro in 9mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forward set sear and trigger kit? And/or anything else by Apex? Saw on a thread (on this site) a while back about doing an Apex kit (can't find it now) and something was mentioned about a hard sear and an ultimate striker block. I will gladly soak up all the info you can give me. Thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

dhonda02 said:


> Forward set sear and trigger kit? And/or anything else by Apex? Saw on a thread (on this site) a while back about doing an Apex kit (can't find it now) and something was mentioned about a hard sear and an ultimate striker block. I will gladly soak up all the info you can give me. Thanks.


The Apex USB and their hard sear combine to produce an excellent trigger. You can expect it to be in the vicinity of 4.5 to 4.75 pounds for the M&P 40. You will not be sorry if you install these two items.


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a compact 45 that is a great shooter and is very accurate. There are some really nice plastic 40 cal Sig police trade ins out there for $325 - $345 that I think are a better gun and much easer to shoot accurately.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> The Apex USB and their hard sear combine to produce an excellent trigger. You can expect it to be in the vicinity of 4.5 to 4.75 pounds for the M&P 40. You will not be sorry if you install these two items.


 Thank you for your help. Will be getting 'em soon.


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

Raymond said:


> Like the title says I am thinking about this as a new addition to my small collection. Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions? I like the feel of this gun over Glock.


Are you still thinking about it? I have one and it is a good gun. I can be very accurate with it but then I start flinching. I would probably do better with a M&P 9MM instead of .40 because of recoil. I have a Walther PPQ 9MM that I can shoot accurately for an extended session at the range. And a Walther PPS 9MM that I used in a all day NRA class last year doing placement shots on target at times. I don't think I would have done as well with any .40 but that's just me. Training can overcome that but I think I'll stick with 9MM anyway.


----------

